# Sproul, Piper, and Packer



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 11, 2005)

What makes these guys so influential today?

Is there writing on a higher level than most other modern reformed writers?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 11, 2005)

Sproul, through his accessible teaching and and writing brought Calvinism back into the public eye.
Piper, with his book Desiring God, offers a God-centered theology that is couched in language that appeals to modern man.
Packer... well... he's just old!


----------



## Apologist4Him (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> What makes these guys so influential today?



I am not certain, because I am not "in touch" with society enough to understand their influence. But I am somewhat familar with their writings and audio teachings. 



> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_Is there writing on a higher level than most other modern reformed writers?



I think, for the most part, being influential means being able to communicate with the average person in terms they can understand. Which is not to say they are any less scholarly, but that they are able to teach higher level material in ways that the average person can understand. 

Another reason for their influence might be because of the clearity with which they teach and the stark contrast between them and other influential theologians.

By comparison, it is MUCH easier to read Dr. R. C. Sproul than to read Dr. Cornelius Van Til. Sometimes using a large vocablulary is a hinderance which reduces one's audience.

Finally, I think the main reason Sproul, Piper, and Paker are as influential as they are is because they have all written books on the 'popular level'. In other words, they have written books suitable for the majority who are interested in "Christian living" books. I think The Holiness of God, Desiring God, and Knowing God are all bestsellers.

[Edited on 3-11-2005 by Apologist4Him]


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 11, 2005)

I would agree with Andrew. The books from these authors are very readable for the general public and their books are pretty good stuff!


----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 11, 2005)

Funny you should mention them, when I first became reformed those were some of my favorite modern authors (and still are). Here are some of the books by them that influenced me most:

Knowing God & A Quest for Godliness, JI Packer
Grace Unknown, RC Sproul
Desiring God, John Piper.

[Edited on 3-11-2005 by sntijerina]


----------



## AdamM (Mar 11, 2005)

I also think it has something to do with their approach. All three in their works represent a healthy, winsome Calvinism that is sometimes lacking in other writers. You also get a nice mix of accessibility for the average person, without the complete dumbing down of the material. I almost always encourage people new to the Reformation faith to dive into the books and/or tapes from R.C. Sproul, James Boice and Sinclair Ferguson. (For what it's worth, Boice and Ferguson ought to be on the list too in my opinion.)

[Edited on 3-11-2005 by AdamM]


----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> I almost always encourage people new to the Reformation faith to dive into the books and/or tapes from R.C. Sproul, James Boice and Sinclair Ferguson. (For what it's worth, Boice and Ferguson ought to be on the list too in my opinion.)
> 
> [Edited on 3-11-2005 by AdamM]




I really enjoyed James Boice's Foundations of Christian Faith. 
It's a shame Dr. Boice's work has gotten the more widespread appeal. I agree, his works are as accessible to the layman as Piper, Packer & Sproul.


----------



## heartoflesh (Mar 11, 2005)

I like seeing Piper in person much better than reading his books. I don't go to his church, but I've attended a few seminars in the past and there's always been a great Q&A time involved. He can also exhibit an almost Spurgeon-like wit if he chooses to indulge himself. 

There's a "Why We Believe the Bible" seminar in November I'm going to try to catch.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 11, 2005)

I know some people that were not Reformed in theology, but loved Piper, Sproul, and Packer's books and over time became reformed as well. Piper, Sproul, and Packer are not hard to read at all, but are a good stepping stone for those starting to study reformed theology.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 11, 2005)

My school has been purpose-driven, Arminian-esque in the past and it is still by no means close to being Reformed. That being said, people at my school love John Piper because of his HUGE emphasis on missions--I can usually pull the same stunt with John Macarthur and his biblical-based preaching. That and Piper is a powerful speaker. Just hearing him read the text gives me chill bumps.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2005)

As it has been said it's because they are good communicators. 
They are the best stepping stones into the older Reformed writters. Thats not to say that they don't offer good things themselves; they offer wonderful teaching, but that because their writting is accessable and they often make refrence of past Reformed writters people can learn about them from them and then move onto them (everyone get that with all the thems?).

I would think every generation would have communicators like these. Lloyd-jones would have been one for the last generation.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Michael (Mar 13, 2005)

Piper's sermons on Romans 9 tore me apart. I am forever thankful for his shepherding.


----------

